# The Classic old tales



## Phrozen (May 11, 2008)

So, I'm seeing a lot of old stories from various archival locations being posted in the Recent Additions. Am I to assume that if we can think of a good ol' classic we think could use a little limelight after an age of collecting dust that we can by all means go ahead and post it? (while giving credit to the original author, of course)


----------



## Observer (May 11, 2008)

If its not already in our archival forums, of course itrs ok to migrate them and post here (its easy to check to see if we already have it - just use the forum library search engine). 

*Some guidelines: *

If a story is from another site and it is possible to contact the author to get reposting permission that should be done as a courtesy (we already have such permission from many veteran authors and site webmasters - contact me via PM if you want further information).

Some repostings are due to updates by authors or in response to specific requests and circumstances; I did one yesterday that corrected some errors in a 2006 story.

We've this past year been trying to especially retrieve perfected/modernized translations of the Weightwatcher tales since that German site is history.

In migrating tales you should take time to review our library guidelines and style sheet - certain themes are precluded and we do have formatting guidelines. In many cases these are more specific than were in effect when the old weight room collection was put together and modificatons may be required.​
On a related topic, the stories in the "Discard Forum" are fair game public domain tales for completion, rewriting and modification of the "based on an original" or "inspired by" variety. I'd love to see more of these stories being adopted and utilized.


----------



## Phrozen (May 14, 2008)

ah. This is excellent to hear. It is great to see that the old weight-watcher tales are being translated/transferred. Locker Room Comp. was one of my faves from there. 

And I have been tinkering here and there with ideas and some writing that may revive or else finish a couple of those little tales in the discard section. I'll see what I can do to post something in the near future in that regard.


----------



## Deryk Shane (May 15, 2008)

Well, as long as it is the way it is, my stories aren't going to be on Dimensions. Save for the few I write recently and feel like sharing. I'll setup a site eventually to store them. But my biggest contention is that I have many stories that 'trail off' without a definitive end, at least to Dimensions standards. To me, when I stop writing a story, that's the end. That's a completed story, no further writing is going to happen. Regardless of where the plot may be. I do not, and will never, give permission for one of my incomplete stories to be turned to the public domain to be 'finished'.

And because of that, I can't post my stories on Dimensions, because I can't then have control of my own writings.

Deryk


----------



## Observer (May 15, 2008)

Deryk, we never arbitrarily put stories in the Discard Room just to be difficult. This is especially true where we know where the author is. But sometimes we are asked to put stories into the public domain; more frequently no one knows where or sometimes even who the writer is.


----------



## Lardibutts (May 19, 2008)

I still think the oldies ought to be flagged as such in some way (even if you don't choose to use my suggested "golden oldies") when they are re-posted in Recent Additions.
It helps both those who are new to the site and those who, like me, start worrying about suffering from "deja vu".


----------

